# Replacement for XP image viewer



## Leroy77 (Dec 11, 2004)

XP's default image viewer is a thorn in my side. It consistently causes my explorer to restart after closing it. It's the one black mark on an otherwise rock-stable system. I'm not all that interested in making it work either. So I'm looking for a freeware replacement with at least the same abilities. For example, the extreme zoom feature is something I would very much like to keep. While I could search on my own, I figure why bother trying to re-invent the wheel when someone else has already tried them and can point me to what I need. Anyone have anything for me?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

FastStone Image Viewer
Picasa


----------



## Leroy77 (Dec 11, 2004)

I installed FastStone and I'm likin' it. It does what I want it to do, it's blazing fast, and hasn't crashed anything once so far. Looks like I'm set.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I use a program Called Graphic Workshop PRO it has a lot of features. It's not free but $45 is not a lot eather.


----------

